# New To The Forum!



## dmdillon (Jun 15, 2006)

We bought an '05 26RS last year late in the season, so we've only used it about 5-6 times during short weekend hops. We haven't had a chance to do a long trip with it yet. We have four boys and a terrier that fit into the trailer very nicely. We're adding a little girl to the mix this August, so that should about max it out! 

Thanks to all for their support of this group!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations on your soon-to-be female addition. She should surely mix things up! Post often and enjoy that OB! action


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard and Congrats on the Outback and the new addition coming in Aug, dmdillon !!!

Sounds like you have quite the camping crew.

Happy Outbackin and Good Luck !

C-Mac


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the baby girl. You're doing a great thing spending quality time with your family.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, dmdillon! * action 
And congratulations on the new Outback, and the pending arrival!









We are glad you have decided to join us. What part of the country do you call home? We would love to meet you at one of the rallies!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! That's quite a crew you got there


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome, glad you could join us, and nice choice on the Outback 26RS. We love ours.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site...its great to have you here!!!

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the group. Sounds like Outback needs to make a 6 bunk model for you
















John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome to the group. Sounds like Outback needs to make a 6 bunk model for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PERFECT! That would eliminate one of KB's excuses for NOT getting another dog









Welcome to our little slice of cyberspace, dmdillon! Where's home?


----------



## dmdillon (Jun 15, 2006)

campmg said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the baby girl. You're doing a great thing spending quality time with your family.
> [snapback]121897[/snapback]​


We hail from Indianapolis (pronounced "Indian NO-place!") Indiana, land of the Indianapolis Dolts (er, Colts!) and the Indy 500.

I was checking to see if there's a rally in the Midwest. I'd be interested in that!

-David


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

action Welcome to outbacker.com 
Congratulations on your tt and the new soon to be family addition















Happy travels 
Stay Safe 
willie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats!!! action

What a great way to enjoy your growing family








Dawn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Can I camp in your yard next May????????????????????????????????????


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Congrats on the new edition and being a fellow OBer, especially from the great state of Indiana. Go Dolts.

The folks on this site are awsome, any problems or questions... one of them will have been there, done that and have the T-shirt.

Dave


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome dmdillon to the Outback Family 
and congrats on choosing the 26RS great model
We are very happy with ours
And a Big congrats on the new addition to the family

Don


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

dmdillon said:


> We bought an '05 26RS last year late in the season, so we've only used it about 5-6 times during short weekend hops. We haven't had a chance to do a long trip with it yet. We have four boys and a terrier that fit into the trailer very nicely. We're adding a little girl to the mix this August, so that should about max it out!
> 
> Thanks to all for their support of this group!
> [snapback]121890[/snapback]​


Welcome aboard. Congrats on the soon to be new arrival.

Steve


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers dmdillon family!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome....Welcome....Welcome....


----------

